# Today



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

So will today be a nightmare (10) or a non event (1)?

My guess about 3 or 4


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I still don't think it is worth the risk of getting caught up in it...


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

On a personal level today will be a 10, my passport is in Mogamma and I'm meant to be traveling tomorrow to Dubai for the rugby 7s

Apart from that I will pray that there are no more martyrs, that the street kids arent used as cannon fodder, that the stock market doesn't continue it's free fall and that the politicians actually grow a set... And put the countries interests above their own egos


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Lanason said:


> So will today be a nightmare (10) or a non event (1)?
> 
> My guess about 3 or 4


Since the Ikhwan cancelled the counter-protest, we'll see...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cancelling wont stop them coming out...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Maireadhoey said:


> On a personal level today will be a 10, my passport is in Mogamma and I'm meant to be traveling tomorrow to Dubai for the rugby 7s


 Go to Mogamma as early as possible, the demonstrations will start in the afternoon. Also you can check the situation by the app bey2ollak (it is more for traffic). 
BTW Tahrir square is now closed for traffic and for Wust el Balad area it is written that it is clear.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*#Tahrir : Egypt awaits a big day today*
There will be two rallies from the journalists syndication and bar association downtown Cairo to Tahrir square at 1 PM. 
There will be 3 major rallies in Cairo and Giza that will head to Tahrir at 5 PM : 

One from Mostafa Mahmoud mosque in Mohendessin Giza 
One from El Fatah mosque in Giza too "It will be led by Amr Hamzawy"
One from Shubra roundabout "It will be led by Mohamed ElBaradei and George Ishak

I do not know if the Ultras will participate or not as sometimes their movements are unpredictable like on Friday. 
Now these protesters want the following : 

Morsi cancels the constitutional declaration. 
The restructuring and purging of the ministry of interior 
To issue a true law that grants the martyrs' their rights through real investigations and to cancel that emergency exceptional law. 
To reform the constituent assembly 
-------------
By the way schools are off yesterday and *several companies and banks in Downtown will be closed just in case.* 

read the whole article here: Egyptian Chronicles: #Tahrir : Egypt awaits a big day today


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The police are expecting trouble... just saw them drop off 10 thugs at the bottom of the stairs up to the 6th October bridge.. they are milling around now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My daughter's school didn't close today, but I can hear the kids in my neighborhood are out playing in the street so most schools are definitely closed.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The police are expecting trouble... just saw them drop off 10 thugs at the bottom of the stairs up to the 6th October bridge.. they are milling around now.


Of course, MB are not out so baltageya are in. Then when something happens they can say "It wasn't me"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Update... they are plain clothes police... 16 on the bridge and others underneath


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

jemiljan said:


> Since the Ikhwan cancelled the counter-protest, we'll see...


According to Daily news Egypt they only cancelled in Cairo, going ahead in other governates. They are already out in force in Alexandria. 

STILL havent got my passport, the company sends a rep I don't need to go. I'm just hoping that with typical Egyptian efficiency it's lying on his desk somewhere


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

another police van turned up, youths sitting in the back


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

From Ahram:

Spokesperson of the Muslim Brotherhood Mahmoud Ghozlan announced Tuesday that protests supporting the Constitutional Declaration have only been cancelled in Cairo. Demonstrations are expected to take place scheduled earlier in various governorates, he confirmed.

"We have postponed the million-man march to avoid any bloodshed, and out of concern for the nation's security," said Ghozlan who added that whoever claims otherwise is only doing so to "cause strife among Egyptians."

The Brotherhood protest was expected to take place in front of Cairo University today but was cancelled late Monday to avoid clashes between pro and anti-Brotherhood groups.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

any more news from the minister of education? Like tomorrow or anything? We are fine in sherouk but my daughter's school is in Heliopolis near the palace.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Mahalla*

Violent clashes erupted Tuesday night between members of revolutionary groups and the Muslim Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party members in the labor activist stronghold of Mahalla.

Eyewitnesses said that clashes in the city, located in the Gharbiya Governorate in the Nile Delta, began when protesters against President Mohamed Morsy’s new constitutional declaration hurled stones and Molotov cocktails at Brotherhood and FJP offices in the city.

Dozens were injured when fighting escalated, with both sides using sticks and bladed weapons.

Citizens in several governorates took to the streets Tuesday to protest Morsy’s declaration granting himself broad powers and immunizing the Constituent Assembly and Shura Council from being dissolved. The Muslim Brotherhood had called for simultaneous protests in Cairo and governorates to support Morsy, but postponed the Cairo protests while saying its members would protest in other parts of Egypt.

Violent clashes in Mahalla as protests sweep governorates | Egypt Independent


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Totally fascinated with the AJE coverage, I'm thinking Sherine Tadrous is not giving the studio the answers they want ......


I'm following on twitter with ONTV for the pictures


Oh and I got my passport thankfully the Lazy sod proved me right, obviously he was too busy in the three weeks he had it to make it to Mogamma. I will deduct the fine I have to pay from his wages.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Had to share this little tidbit.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and this is what happens when you mix religion with politics.. plus the understanding what democracy means.


----------

